# Masonite Siding



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello Everyone, haven't been around in some time,but I really need some advice.
I'm planning on using Masonite (hardboard) around the edges of my layout (8 x 4) and need 
to know how to cut the board around the sides of terrain. Most if not all layouts have these precise looking bends and curves which are cut out to follow the terrain. Hope you guys can help, thanks in advance.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If I understand your question, how to cut the Masonite to the profile of
hills and valleys on the side of your layout, I would use a piece of cardboard,
or some such, and trace the profiles onto it, then trace that onto the Masonite.
A scroll saw would finish the job. You can use caulk or drywall paste then
paint to match it to the landscape.

If you are asking how to 'bend' it, that requires partial cuts on the
back side of the material to relieve the surface tension.

Don


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

If you make the radius large enough you don't have to score it at all to bend it around the benchwork. I use 1/8" and it works great.

Pretty sure where the terrain goes nice and smooth into the fascia that they made the contour cuts in the hardboard first, then bridged the gap/filled in with foam or plaster cloth, etc. That's my plan.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Would I be able to secure the fascia on the layout and use a router to trim off the excess and follow the terrain?


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

I'd secure the masonite to the layout and use a magic marker, pencil etc to follow the outline of the terrain, if the terrain is already built. Then remove it and take it outside and cut with a sabre saw. 
I think it would be easier to build your terrain to fit the profile, hills and valleys, of the masonite you've cut than vice versa.

I've made templates for various projects and cutting Masonite creates a dust storm.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks JackC, that makes perfect sense. Ima build the terrain around my Masonite fascia.


----------

